# Our First Fall Harvest!



## ainsof (Dec 27, 2005)

Yup, our first fall harvest. 

I only have one question...

Most of the cells on each frame were capped (say 90%), but in a couple of cases, there were full cells that were still uncapped.

Do I need to worry about too much water and unwanted fermentation?


----------



## CSbees (Aug 7, 2007)

I would run the honey without fear of too much water content. If you wanted to be safe, after you run the honey set the 5 gallon buckets in the air conditioning with the lids cracked and stir once a day.


----------



## ainsof (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi CSBees,

Thanks for replying. I don't have one of those handy little gadgets that'll tell you what the percentage of water is, so how many days should I let the honey set?

Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*I would buy borrow or steal a refractometer*

IMO I would spring for a refractometer. or try to find someone in the area that hass one. in a normal year 90 % capped shouldnt be a problem but this year who knows Most of the capped honey I have extracted this year has been on the high side on moisture. the price you pay for the refractometer will be cheaper than throwing out a 5 gallon pail of fermented honey


----------

